# Rose bush



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

my grandma took my tiel outside today in her cage and Peaches decided the rose bush beside her was yummy and was nibbling on it. Are rose leaves toxic to tiels?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

here's a list of safe and unsafe plants:
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/houseplants.html

and rose is on the safe list


----------



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder what she would do with them if I put then in her cage? I also wonder if she would eat any other greens.


----------

